# 721 bet anyone?



## makman (Dec 2, 2002)

Anyone want to bet on whether the 721 upgrade will magically appear by Sunday?


----------



## greylar (Oct 31, 2002)

Hehe I don't think anyone is taking that bet unless *YOU* want to bet that it will be here by Sunday. I'd even give you 2-1 
[edit]
Although a while ago someone mentioned that they thought thursdays were the upgrade days for the 721, so one could always hope for tomarrow.
[/edit]
G


----------



## makman (Dec 2, 2002)

Not a chance!!

Mitch


----------



## pjmrt (Jul 17, 2003)

Well there is "a chance" that we'll get the upgrade Thursday. Of course there is also a chance LA will fall into the ocean on Thursday. :lol: 

More seriously, someone at E* must know when the release date for a given software build is scheduled - at least to within a few days in advance. Any E* eyes out there looking at this chat - how about a little real info?


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I bet the odds are against an upgrade by this Thursday or this Sunday. If I were Charlie I would ask Thursday or Sunday of what year.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

WHAT YEAR? My thoughts exactly.

E please DONT upgrade if it may create any new bugs!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Big D (Aug 19, 2002)

Bob, turn off your auto upgrade option in the menu, then you can wait to see how it is.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

Big D said:


> Bob, turn off your auto upgrade option in the menu, then you can wait to see how it is.


How can Bob do that? The 721 doesn't have that option.

Big D,

Do you even own a 721?


----------



## Big D (Aug 19, 2002)

Sorry, guess it is one of the other receivers that has that option. Looks like we have no choice other that to receive updates.


----------



## marshalk (Jun 9, 2002)

With enough genetic engineering pigs could be made to fly. Odds are against it mind you but it could happen. So yes, it is possible that we will get the update by Sunday...and pigs could be made to fly.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Dang, not even an option to not take future upgrades, thats pretty bad when you are forced to take an update if its bad.


----------



## pjm877 (Apr 27, 2003)

ok, the power light is flashing? Does that mean They are streaming and Update? 

Perry


----------



## Unthinkable (Sep 13, 2002)

Bill R said:


> How can Bob do that? The 721 doesn't have that option.
> 
> Big D,
> 
> Do you even own a 721?


Not only that, but if you engage that option in the 501/508 and you have timers set to record programs you will be SOL when the upgrade is sent down if you aren't around as it prompts you for a yes or no on whether you want to accept it before operating and recording like normal. At least thats how it used to work with the 501 back in June or so of this year. Not sure if the latest SW upgrades corrected that or not.


----------



## Unthinkable (Sep 13, 2002)

pjm877 said:


> ok, the power light is flashing? Does that mean They are streaming and Update?
> 
> Perry


That is generally the sign of the new software being received. Don't unplug the receiver, press any buttons, turn it off while its doing this procedure as its like flashing the bios on a motherboard. You definately don't want to interrupt or interfere with its modus operandi.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Sometimes it also means that the receiver is rebooting.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Mine rebooted today for no reason. I was watcghing a PVR and scrolling n the guide when it locked on a gray screen. It delayed a bit then rebooted. My wife lost a chunk of what she was recording.


----------



## jazzis (Nov 6, 2002)

pjm877 said:


> ok, the power light is flashing? Does that mean They are streaming and Update?
> 
> Perry


So was that the update or what....


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I doubt it. Some have been having problems with the receivers rebooting lately.


----------



## pjm877 (Apr 27, 2003)

jazzis said:


> So was that the update or what....


a system recheck showed that the software level did not change... so now I am starting to worry that my 721 hdd in having problems and I soon will have a unit to RMA...

SO no update


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

How about betting on some other possibilities...such as...

Will the upgrade fix the pixelation problem?

Will future upgrades only be available to PVR's with fees attached?

Will they eventually send a bullet to all non-fee PVR's to kill them at some point in 2004 or 2005?

Will there ever be a non-fee PVR that will record HD?

Will I always have to manually set the padding on every single recording ever made on my 721?

Will the 522 ever be anything other than vaporware?


----------



## AppliedAggression (Aug 16, 2003)

TomCat said:


> How about betting on some other possibilities...such as...
> 
> Will the upgrade fix the pixelation problem?


Yes.



TomCat said:


> Will future upgrades only be available to PVR's with fees attached?


Of course not, or older PVR's would be a hacker's dream without any new anti-piracy methods.



TomCat said:


> Will they eventually send a bullet to all non-fee PVR's to kill them at some point in 2004 or 2005?


Dish would never do that. The dishplayer is still around, isn't it? Initializing a fee for these free units is in the works I'm sure, possibly around the dates you've mentioned.



TomCat said:


> Will there ever be a non-fee PVR that will record HD?


Nope. I see DVRs getting more complex and requiring some human intervention and network resources. What we can hope for, is a fee that is worthwhile.



TomCat said:


> Will I always have to manually set the padding on every single recording ever made on my 721?


Not with name-based recording. ;-)
(Accidently put time slot recording earlier, which as someone pointed out, the current DVRs alreardy do, thanks.)

But the truth to this is even with name-based recording you'll still have to buffer your programs. The only fix it'd have would be on completely missed timers, when a station decides to change their schedule around after you've already set a timer. The default buffer I believe is currently 1 minute before and 3 after. Ideally a menu option to change the default buffers would work best.



TomCat said:


> Will the 522 ever be anything other than vaporware?


No. It is far too complex for a normal family and will never see the light outside of the lab.

Of course this is all complete speculation by me, but I'd be interested in looking back in a few months. Someone remind me.


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

Great answers (if only speculative). I pretty much agree. I sure hope you're right about the PX problem...I hope you really know something I don't and that isn't just wishful thinking.

But the reference to time-slot recording went right over my pointed little head. All current DISH PVR's can do is time-slot recording. Only Tivo and Replay and their ilk can do event-based recording. Or did you mean repeat recording (I DETEST repeat recording. If repeat recording were the answer, I'd still own Tivo). I guess padding could be set just once for repeats, but repeat recording just doesn't suit me. I'd prefer padding be a user preference with Replay-like options.


----------

